# Lighting for very small closet space?



## Wolfie (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got approx. 21"L x 19"W x 61"H to work with, very tight. The space will be covered in mylar and I've got a 175w MH light to work with so far, (and nothing else is fitting in there with it). In a space this small would anything bigger really be necessary? Trying for 3-4 plants (hopefully). Do I a need a HPS light for flowering or will I be ok?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 6, 2008)

Either a small HPS 70-200W. Or just stuff it full of CFLs


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 6, 2008)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> I've got approx. 21"L x 19"W x 61"H to work with, very tight. The space will be covered in mylar and I've got a 175w MH light to work with so far, (and nothing else is fitting in there with it). In a space this small would anything bigger really be necessary? Trying for 3-4 plants (hopefully). Do I a need a HPS light for flowering or will I be ok?


i didnt even know they made a 175w MH but for the size space your cool you can flower with that light


----------



## Thorn (Nov 6, 2008)

you think thats tight?  you should see my space lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 6, 2008)

you can get a 150 watt hps for $20 and switch them out when you decide to flower..


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 6, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> you can get a 150 watt hps for $20 and switch them out when you decide to flower..



Is that safe to do with a 175w MH light fixture/ballast off of ebay?


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 6, 2008)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> Is that safe to do with a 175w MH light fixture/ballast off of ebay?


i think he means the hole fixture 150w HPS at home depot there cheap i started with them your better off with a 250 HPS it puts out more light than 2 150w lamps:hubba: but the size room you have with 4 plants your light will do fine


----------



## Alistair (Nov 6, 2008)

With a small space like that I imagine that the 175 watt metal halide would work just fine.


----------



## 303053 (Nov 6, 2008)

your golden


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 6, 2008)

you should be alright man. Flower them with the mh. If herd the flowering with mh gives the buds more uv light which is supposed to add to the potency or sumthin, or am I wrong?


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, I've now figured out a way to use the entire closet, so I'm keeping the small space with the 175w MH bulb for the vegetative growth/clone space and using the other half of the space, (same size 21"L x 19"W x 61"H) as a flowering space...will a 400w HPS light be overkill, or would a 250w be more suitable?


----------



## Bonghit74 (Nov 9, 2008)

I think I would go with a 250 for flower.  400 might be a problem with heat.  What are you gonna do about ventilation?  Good luck


----------



## city (Nov 9, 2008)

personally what i would do is  cfl  or flours for veg.. Mh is going to put out alot of heat unless you got alot of vent. then i would do Hemps 300 watt HPS cool tube.  it will fit in there.
Best of luck!!


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 9, 2008)

Bonghit74 said:
			
		

> I think I would go with a 250 for flower.  400 might be a problem with heat.  What are you gonna do about ventilation?  Good luck



The closet doors don't quite close all the way, so I was going to block the light out and run 2 fans on either side, one towards the lights and one towards the plants. I have to figure out how to block off the 2 sections of the closet so the light schedules don't conflict.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 9, 2008)

if u can use plywood and some weather stripping. good growing Wolfie.


----------



## Bonghit74 (Nov 10, 2008)

good luck!


----------



## dubblehue (Nov 17, 2008)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> The closet doors don't quite close all the way, so I was going to block the light out and run 2 fans on either side, one towards the lights and one towards the plants. I have to figure out how to block off the 2 sections of the closet so the light schedules don't conflict.




My closet has two doors, I taped up the gaps in the one that does not get used on the inside of the door with Black Gaff tape that a friend who's a Lighting guy at a theater gave me. It works great to block light, in and out.


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 21, 2008)

400w digital system on the way...sweeeet


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 21, 2008)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> I've got approx. 21"L x 19"W x 61"H to work with, very tight. The space will be covered in mylar and I've got a 175w MH light to work with so far, (and nothing else is fitting in there with it). In a space this small would anything bigger really be necessary? Trying for 3-4 plants (hopefully). Do I a need a HPS light for flowering or will I be ok?


 

check out the link in my signature. Im using a 150 watt HPS with a built in ballast inlcuding the socket assemble already installed and assembled.

for under $175


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 21, 2008)

*my closets about that tall and width ,,,i use a 400hps with adequte ventalation and fans ,,it keeps at the right temps eace:*


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 21, 2008)

mines a little smaller than urs


----------

